# Clippers...ready to buy



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been looking at clippers...corded v. cordless, and Wahl/lister v. arco v. Oster. I want to spend $100 or less. I need to clip goats for show. I want a unit that lasts, is relatively quiet and stays cool. (I'd buy used too btw...if anyone has some). What clippers do you like and why? I've been using human clippers from wal-mart (Wahl) that have lasted 3 years...but the blades are dull and they get REALLY hot and need to rest...sometimes halfway through a goat...so I'm ready to step it up since we r showing now. My goats get a really thick undercoat and have fairly coarse guard hairs too...to make things difficult.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I have Andis horse clippers and I love them. They're pretty quiet, do a good job, and the blades get through more than a couple clippings as long as they are cleaned after use. 

I wouldn't recommend Oster clippers though. Everyone I know has either gotten a set with no problems or it has nothing but problems.

I would also recommend getting something with a cord. If you want something that will get through everything that's the best type to get. The cordless clippers supposedly aren't that powerful and the battery doesn't last too long.

Lastly, do you use coolant? Because if your blade gets hot if you spray some on the back of the blade it cools it right down. It will get hotter more often though and cut slower if the blade is dull.. Sorry if I wrote a lot. I like clipping! Lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Andis are wonderful! If you look on petedge they have a set of andis for around $100 that are very good clippers. Get 2 speed if possible. Corded is better too. 

Are you clipping dairy or meat?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Dairy


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

It might be hard to find a good pair of clippers that are quiet and corded under 100$. We have a pair of Wahl horse clippers that have an adjustable blade. You can't switch out blades because you can determine how short you want the hair with adjuster. I would recommend these, especially for dairy because you can keep the same length throughout the whole goat.


----------

